# Pirated copy of GTA: San Andreas for android keeps crashing.



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2015)

This is pissing me off. I'm at snail trail and it crashes as soon as the train gets to the station.
It's not my phone. It runs good, it just crashes... It crashes like a freight train...


----------



## Jhyrachy (Jul 11, 2015)

Maybe... buy it?

Patches and crack may alter fundamental part of the code and lead to crash and more.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2015)

Jhyrachy said:


> Maybe... buy it?
> 
> Patches and crack may alter fundamental part of the code and lead to crash and more.


Yeah, But, what if it isn't? I guess i gotta pay...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 11, 2015)

The game's pretty cheap on 360 so I'd guess on Android is even more. If you like it show your support!


----------



## Jhyrachy (Jul 11, 2015)

Nintendo Fanboy said:


> Yeah, But, what if it isn't? I guess i gotta pay...


You can try a different pirated version, if this do not solve the bug, i have no idea then


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2015)

Jhyrachy said:


> You can try a different pirated version, if this do not solve the bug, i have no idea then


Most of the other ones are fakes and require "Muziwan" or something, I tried, took six hours just to watch it fail... I guess I should be happy for finding a LEGIT copy.


----------



## osm70 (Jul 11, 2015)

Buying it probably won't help. Most of the time you don't even need to crack apps. They are 1:1 copies.


----------



## Jhyrachy (Jul 11, 2015)

osm70 said:


> Buying it probably won't help. Most of the time you don't even need to crack apps. They are 1:1 copies.


Depends of the game

NOVA check Play License, for example


----------



## sweis12 (Jul 23, 2015)

One thing you can do is go to the settings and set the traffic mode to light. I remember when it first came out I had to do that or it would crash. If you want, I bought the legit copy. I can backup my apk and give you my OBB data. It will be the latest version, and 100% stock without patches. You just have to put  the folder in /.android/obb/ and then install the APK file.

If you want the download, PM ME.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

sweis12 said:


> One thing you can do is go to the settings and set the traffic mode to light. I remember when it first came out I had to do that or it would crash. If you want, I bought the legit copy. I can backup my apk and give you my OBB data. It will be the latest version, and 100% stock without patches. You just have to put  the folder in /.android/obb/ and then install the APK file.
> 
> If you want the download, PM ME.


Sorry that i didn't reply in for year.
I will pm you.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 20, 2016)

Nintendo Fanboy said:


> Sorry that i didn't reply in for year.
> I will pm you.


Dude...

You opened this thread 374 days ago. Game is 6.99€. If you saved 2 cents everyday you would have bought it two weeks ago. But I love your determination. Just be careful with nasty apks from unreliable sources.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

Vipera said:


> Dude...
> 
> You opened this thread 374 days ago. Game is 6.99€. If you saved 2 cents everyday you would have bought it two weeks ago. But I love your determination. Just be careful with nasty apks from unreliable sources.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


I did update the game to 1.8 I think, and still crashes.
And from what I was told, my current phone can run the game, but while playing, it rubs out of ram so it force closes it.
I'm getting anew android with
8 GB of internal memory, a quad core processor (I believe) and 1 gb of ram. After a little research, I found out, it can most likely run it really smoothly. $20... Not bad.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Runs*


----------



## sweis12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Again, do you want me to give you the most recent 100% legit version of the game?
Also, go to display settings and lower everything to the lowest. and the game settings and set the traffic mode to light,  and see if you still get the ram crash.


----------



## OngakuAikoka (Jul 20, 2016)

I have completed the game on tablet and had no problems. Will I get infracted for posting the site which I downloaded from?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2016)

sweis12 said:


> Again, do you want me to give you the most recent 100% legit version of the game?
> Also, go to display settings and lower everything to the lowest. and the game settings and set the traffic mode to light,  and see if you still get the ram crash.


Ever since i downloaded it,ice had the graphics on the lowers poasi me settings.
Render distance: 0%
Resolution: 0%
Shadows: off
Reflections: off
Visual Effects: off
Frame limiter: on, but turned it off with no results 
Traffic mode: light
If it still crashes on my new phone, I'll try to get your data.  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sorry about the typos, I'm on my phone, and this new keyboard sucks.


----------



## Nyap (Jul 20, 2016)

if your phone/tablet is x86 then most of the free versions out there are ARM, which won't work on x86 devices


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 20, 2016)

OngakuAikoka said:


> I have completed the game on tablet and had no problems. Will I get infracted for posting the site which I downloaded from?


yes


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 20, 2016)

Price of piracy, so deal with it


----------

